# DIY: Laying Frame in a MK3 VR



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

Sorry it took me so long.








Parts Required: 
-Bagyard Shorties








-Fast Maxx Cooper Steel MKV R Pan Replica or just a normal MKV R pan
















-MKV R Pump 








-BFI Mounts (This is just to take the sag out of your oem mounts, They're actually the same size as brand new oem mounts.)








-Engine Mount Spacers








-Transmission Mount Spacer









Notching:
-Put Your Car up on stands because now comes the cutting. (OMG OEM VENTO REAR!)








-Notch the Frame for axle/tie rod on the Passenger side. (Tie Rod notch not shown but it's about an inch high notch) 








Camber your wheels in: I didn't need shims. 
Lay Frame: 








Old picture for kicks. 



















_Modified by Charmander at 6:16 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Laying Frame in a MK3 VR (Charmander)*

This is the stance I want! What about your strut mounts and bearings and stuff are they just stock? And the driver side didn't require any notching at all?


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Laying Frame in a MK3 VR (bagged_hag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged_hag* »_This is the stance I want! What about your strut mounts and bearings and stuff are they just stock? And the driver side didn't require any notching at all?

Yes strut mounts and bearings are stock, The drivers side required no notch, just the passenger side axle and tie rod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Laying Frame in a MK3 VR (Charmander)*

Dude you just made my day! I just hope the mason-techs lay, and I also hope to be the first one to find out in a mk3!


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Laying Frame in a MK3 VR (bagged_hag)*

hm. curious as to why you didnt need a drivers side tie rod notch. ive had an axle notch for awhile on my ksports, doing a motor swap and while everything is out i notched for both tie rods because the car was resting on them, 4 inch long shiny spots on the top of the rods haha


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Laying Frame in a MK3 VR (MRosier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRosier* »_hm. curious as to why you didnt need a drivers side tie rod notch. ive had an axle notch for awhile on my ksports, doing a motor swap and while everything is out i notched for both tie rods because the car was resting on them, 4 inch long shiny spots on the top of the rods haha

nope lol it layed out fine, notching it probably wouldn't hurt though, I must be resting on it.


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

wow sick someone needs to do this for mk2's


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (gtigotbigturbo)*

whats the size of bagyards when there aired out .I know uv bags are 4 inchs,I ask because I never heard anyone lay frame with them PQ came close and Im close,but pan is holding me up.Is this possible?


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_whats the size of bagyards when there aired out .I know uv bags are 4 inchs,I ask because I never heard anyone lay frame with them PQ came close and Im close,but pan is holding me up.Is this possible?

I don't see why not as long as you have the wheel clearance, get your pan out of the way and notch your frame. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks awesome


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtigotbigturbo* »_wow sick someone needs to do this for mk2's










just waiting on bagyards. frame is notched and did a flip kit on the tie-rods. lays frame with a little room to spare. but i am on small wheels and tires


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_
I don't see why not as long as you have the wheel clearance, get your pan out of the way and notch your frame. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my frame is notched need camber,and pan. Im trying to see if I could lay frame on uv bags its gonna be hard.(thats what she said)


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

come paint my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_come paint my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

you should drop it off to me







shaving my bay next month


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Does the pick-up tube need to be changed along with the pump?


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

^nope


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Awesome so litterally just the pump and pan then and you're good? Glad to hear it !


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (98vr6t)*

hey your car, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

bumping this because it's been a topic of interest lately.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Yup, if it wasn't for this thread I would not be going VR6 in a slammed (static) MK2.

Thank you.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

It's easier to lay frame with a Vr than a 2L in a mk3.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

Charmander said:


> It's easier to lay frame with a Vr than a 2L in a mk3.


truth.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

whats the final ets on your wheels? looks so clean.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

16x7 et 23 fronts and 16x8 et 20 rears


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

where can you pick up this pan? and a more inexpensive place to get the pump from?


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

Ian (Fastmaxxcooper)on here Charmander come back to the vw world


----------



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

Great writeup


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmm..might be i bit airhead question but MK V R= R32? Or do you have some other R vr6 model?
How did the oilstick work with the setup (old, new R or...)?


----------



## baldoner01 (Jan 8, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------

